

How to create your own URL shortening service - xuding
http://www.startutorial.com/articles/view/how-to-create-your-own-url-shortening-service

======
bootload

         https://www.googleapis.com/urlshortener/v1/url
    

how to make this service would make a better read.

~~~
xuding
well, that is exactly what we are using.

:)

~~~
bootload

      well, that is exactly what we are using. 
      :)
    

@xuding what I mean how to create the API & service behind the url

